# Improved Mobility



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Love those Matt! I'm a serious sloucher and have to constantly remind myself to open up my chest. Note to self, don't do exercises at work because someone will always walk in the door as soon as you assume plank position. Keep 'em coming!


----------

